# Chargeur iPad 3 et iPad 2



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Puis-je utiliser mon chargeur (transformateur) pour iPad 3 pour charger mon iPad 2 ? Les volts sont-ils les mêmes ?


----------



## Wilthek (11 Août 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Puis-je utiliser mon chargeur (transformateur) pour iPad 3 pour charger mon iPad 2 ? Les volts sont-ils les mêmes ?



Bonjour,

Utilisateur d'un iPad 3 et iPad 1, je n'ai pas vu de différence entre les chargeurs, cela dit, la batterie de l'iPad 3 met plus de temps a se recharger (ne pas hésiter à le brancher régulièrement). Pour l'iPad 2, j'imagine que la comparaison est la même, dont même chargeur mais un temps de charge plus long. Patience, donc.

À titre informatif, un lien trouvé, les essais semblent confirmer mon impression.

http://www.tablette-tactile.net/test/test-complet-du-nouvel-ipad-dapple-120540/

Tenez-moi au courant


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Août 2012)

A part cela si je vous ai posé cette question c'est que j'ai décidé de faire marche arrière et de revenir à l'ipad 2. En effet après plusieurs mois d'utilisation de l'ipad 3 je me suis rendu compte qu'il était un poil plus lent que le 2 mais surtout son poids et son épaisseur sont insupportables par exemple lorsque vous lisez allongés sur votre canapé et que vous devez le tenir. Franchement, tout cela pour quelques pixels en plus ? Cet ipad 3 est véritablement une erreur de parcours.


----------



## Wilthek (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas la version 2 à l'usage, mais le saut entre le 1 et le 3 est notable. L'ecran pour faire de la retouche photo basique est un plus, pour la lecture d'infos (rss), Apps dédiées, à mon sens, également... Après, tout dépend de l'utilisation. Je joue également à des jeux gourmands en ressources, évidement entre le 1 et le 3, il n'y a photo sur la fluidité. Mais cela chauffe un peu (il faut bien l'avouer) et cette utilisation fait fondre la batterie. Effectivement, on perçoit un produit "intermédiaire", mais bon, j'aurai du mal à repasser au 1 ! Mon épouse qui lit beaucoup est elle addict de son iPad 1

Nous verrons bien ce que la prochaine mouture nous réservera !


----------

